# Help stop the invasion!



## fluffflinger (17 Jun 2013)

Like many I'm sure, I keep finding tools in my man space that have no place in a workshop, namely, rakes, hoes, trowels and other gardening evils. So in order to maintain the status quo I'd like to build a settle (bench with storage under) to place outside the workshop, adjacent to the veg plot. Actually it could double up as an outdoor saw horse :lol: 

Anybody have any input on construction, timber (Western Red Cedar, Iroko, Oak?) as I will need to keep the contents of the storage under the seat dry. Pictures, plans or frankly anything that may help consolidate my plan to "stop the invasion". Going to be about 1800mm long I guess.

http://www.trueshopping.co.uk/produ...3/55121.html?gclid=CJ_h9ceP7LcCFXDMtAod6gsAYw

Something like this but with a tad more style?

I repeat the main criteria is to make the storage area a dry space. Once I've got that in place I can probably fill in the gaps from there but your help would be welcome.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## marcus (18 Jun 2013)

Personally I wouldn't make it out of oak unless you want to leave it unfinished to go grey. It lasts but is a pain to keep looking good outdoors. 

Iroko will certainly last, but will it look right in your garden? Depends on what else you have there.

What about a durable softwood like larch? (to me it's nicer than cedar, but again depends on what it's going with)

Re. construction, if it's going to be fully in the open then the biggest problem is keeping the contents of the chest dry. I would have thought that you either need to overhang the seat and give it drip grooves, or if it sits in rebates they would need drainage channels under the rim like you get on boat seat lockers. Could be fun to do....


----------



## fluffflinger (18 Jun 2013)

Thanks Marcus I like the idea of larch, not one I'd even considered. Finished with a preservative or stain or just left to weather naturally, maybe a decking oil like this http://www.osmouk.com/previewpage.cfm?bookid=book001&chapter=5&page=107? I have some other furniture to build for the adjacent patio and a greenhouse planned but currently there is nothing to match. 

Think I've got a I've got my head around overhanging the seat all around and the necessary rebates and grooves necessary to divert water and I'm now just toying with the style. 

Last remaining issue however is how to build the seat portion so as to provide a water shedding surface. I was contemplating making this section from just two boards but I have the feeling it will move a lot and cause other issues? I don't want anything that is going to allow water to sit. Thoughts?


----------



## marcus (18 Jun 2013)

> Finished with a preservative or stain or just left to weather naturally



Larch is pretty durable, it's used for boat planking, but still something like the osmo would be a good idea. Less bother than varnish. I expect it's obvious, but whatever you use it should sit on some kind of solid base, not grass or soil!



> Last remaining issue however is how to build the seat portion so as to provide a water shedding surface.



Might be best just to angle it back a few degrees — would be enough to shed the water and comfortable enough for a seat. 

Making the seat from two boards would be fine if they were well edge-jointed with decent glue and had braces underneath (attached so as to allow for movement). Better still would be one wide board (still with braces).


----------



## AndyT (20 Jun 2013)

Over in this thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/sweet-read-t71328.html there has been an enthusiastic discussion about an old book from the 1920s, "The Practical Woodworker". Looking again at my copy, I found a design in volume 2 for a garden seat with storage in, just like the one you are planning. A few quick snaps and here it is.

I've also included the design of a simpler storage box you can sit on, in case that appeals.



























I hope this helps!

(In looking for your post, I also found this old post about a similar project which might be of interest: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post601212.html)


----------



## fluffflinger (23 Jun 2013)

Thanks Andy very useful info all round. Having seen now what can be done I am going to up the bar design wise.

Loving the Practical Woodworker extract too. I rescued a book from my Dad's bookshelf called The Home Workshop published by Odhams Press (circa 1939). It concerns itself with more than just woodworking and I found it a captivating piece of social history as it's written for the happy amateur not even someone who considers DIY a passion. Just filled with jobs around the home that any ordinary man about the house should be able to tackle in pre-war Britain, I reckon 9 out of 10 men today would fail that test. 

I much bemoan the lost art of make do and mend and I feel that we as woodworkers innovating as we must with little jigs and accessories are probably mostly of the same mind????????????????


----------



## AndyT (23 Jun 2013)

I agree with all that! The Home Workshop is vivid proof of how much our own fathers/grandfathers were likely to want to take on. Do look over at this thread for some extra wartime diy duties I'm very glad to not need: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post507078.html


----------

